# EOS M to augment 5D3 and replace g12



## jeanluc (Mar 18, 2014)

I have been looking for a travel camera to use when I can't haul my 5D3 along; which means familty trips etc where photography is not the main purpose...........I have a battered G12 which I have used for this. It's been OK, I mean I have gotten some pretty good images with it over the years but its time may have come.........I was just wondering what you guys think of the current version (after firmware update) of the EOS M? At its current price, it may fit the bill for what I am looking for. I am not looking/expecting to replace the 5D, but to hopefully be better than the G12. Is the autofocus really that slow? Would I be better with a sony RX100? Is the EOS-M "good enough" ? At $499 with both kit lenses the EOS M seem like a good deal...........thats my upper spending limit for anything for this purpose and frankly I really don't want to spend a lot of time figuring out anybody else's menu systems etc........Anyway, thanks for any suggestions, I really appreciate it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

I used to use a PowerShot S100 for situations when the dSLR not feasible. Since getting the EOS M, I haven't touched the S100. The M+22 is a portable option that delivers very good IQ, and when traveling I bring the EF adapter and it serves as backup body to my 1D X.


----------



## jeanluc (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I was kind of hoping people who have one would say something like that. I was thinking about the EOS-M, the small kit lenses, the RRS BH 25, a Gorillapod and $100 worth of Tiffen filters to bring on a European trip this summer (with kids along) where bringing along my usual gear just wont fly. I don't plan on sports or anything like that, just vacation shots and hopefully some nice landscapes. So hopefully the "slowness" of the EOS-M is not an issue for this type of usage.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 18, 2014)

It's just fine for that sort of use. I haven't picked one up yet, but I intend to get a Hejnar plate for the EOS M (EDIT: I just ordered one) - the RRS and other options stick out beyond the base of the thin body, Hejnar makes good stuff, and the size is better for the M.

http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_32

The 0.8" 3-hole plate without ridge looks like it would work. 

I do have the RRS B26 plate for the base of the EF Mount Adapter (haven't bought a dedicated one yet, just 'borrowed' the one from my camcorder), it's a bit bigger than the foot but will work well with an adapted lens that doesn't have a collar of its own.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't really beat EOS-M with EF-M 22 mm for portability and aps-c IQ. I paid very little for mine including the 90EX flash (thanks B&H!), and if I were you, I would look on ebay for much cheaper deals from those who got them on sale; they are all practically new. 

The 90EX is laughed at, but it's a great optical trigger for off-camera Canon flash. This is the way I use the 90EX, say with off-camera 430EX II with gorilla pod, to create some bona-fide strobist DSLR images. I usually hate kit lenses, but the EF-M 18-55 is crazy good for the money.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 18, 2014)

The eos-m is a great partner for the 5dmk3 and i just got the 11-22 is and it is such an amazing little lens on this camera


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of eos-m, but it's the best value for crop mirrorless body. I mainly use this camera at work. Photograph electronic components etc...


----------



## DRR (Mar 19, 2014)

jeanluc said:


> I have been looking for a travel camera to use when I can't haul my 5D3 along; which means familty trips etc where photography is not the main purpose...........I have a battered G12 which I have used for this. It's been OK, I mean I have gotten some pretty good images with it over the years but its time may have come.........I was just wondering what you guys think of the current version (after firmware update) of the EOS M? At its current price, it may fit the bill for what I am looking for. I am not looking/expecting to replace the 5D, but to hopefully be better than the G12. Is the autofocus really that slow? Would I be better with a sony RX100? Is the EOS-M "good enough" ? At $499 with both kit lenses the EOS M seem like a good deal...........thats my upper spending limit for anything for this purpose and frankly I really don't want to spend a lot of time figuring out anybody else's menu systems etc........Anyway, thanks for any suggestions, I really appreciate it?



I have an EOS M for exactly the same reason you have a G12 for. In fact, I used to have a G12 for the same purpose, and the EOS M is head and shoulders above the G12. Really the only thing the G12 has going for it is the additional zoom capability, in a small package. But give me the EOS M and the 22 any day. I have mine set up similar to my SLR so it's pretty easy for me to switch between the two. I only wish I could use the REC button on the back as back button focus while in still mode.


----------



## jeanluc (Mar 19, 2014)

EOS-M, 18-55, 22, flash kit and assorted paraphanelia ordered from B and H.............Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

